
Braille - simonebrunozzi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braille
======
themodelplumber
I once ordered a braille copy of a book, thinking I'd keep it on the shelf and
maybe dip into it now and then, and pick up some braille. The non-braille copy
of the book, which I already owned, was pretty small, not even an inch thick.

What arrived was a box half as tall as me, lugged up my driveway by a delivery
driver for whom I feel bad to this day. Inside the box were 8 huge, oversized
binders containing the text of the book.

My wife gave me a very serious look and said, "we don't have room for this in
our house." Yeah. That was quite an experience.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
I am wondering if with today's advancements it would be possible to develop a
more efficient Braille.

